
Console-as-a-service eliminates need to build tools for customer-facing teams - arisa_a
http://internal.io
======
arisa_a
I'm a co-founder at INTERNAL. My cofounder and I spent years at multiple tech
companies building internal tools (i.e. admin consoles) for non-technical
teams to interact with app data they need to service customers. We found that
most companies never spend enough time and resources to build these tools
well, and most engineering teams would rather spend time building their
customer-facing product vs building/maintaining internal tools. We launched
INTERNAL to eliminate the need for eng teams to build these tools all
together. Would love feedback.

